# P&O Orient liner 'Orion' 1963



## Chris Woods

Looking for archives from this company, and in particular in relation to a death on board in 1963.

This occurred in February '63, shorly before the ORION left Tilbury (28th. Feb.) to begin her last voyage with P & O to Australia.

Any suggestions for locating the companies archives?
thanks 
Chris


----------



## Pompeyfan

I have no information on this ship but there is an RMS Orion website http://www.angelfire.com/on3/rmsorion/index.htm You may also find info on a site that specializes in shipping line history including P&O/Orient lines: http://www.mariners-I.co.uk. That link may not work because the I is neither a capital I or 1. So if it don't work type Mariners into Google. You may find the answer here.

I misread your post that the death happened before she left Tilbury. This may be tricky to find because in those days they had public mortuaries. Public mortuaries are now part of hospital owned mortuaries, not council owned. All sudden deaths went to these places. They have since been closed country wide transferring to hospitals so records maybe harder to find, but Ian has certainly given better info because it would have certainly been registered in births and deaths. However, mortuaries also keep registers. Mine went back many years, way beyond the 60s.

David


----------



## ian d.cameron

Hi Chris
As the death happened while the vessel was in port, maybe your best bet would be the Registrar of births, deaths and marriages in Tilbury.

Or if the death was classified as at sea, it might be here
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/displaycataloguedetails.asp?CATID=374778&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/displaycataloguedetails.asp?CATID=374781&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5

Digital Express will send any results to your computer. 
Request information on the death of name on board ORION Official Number 164493 on the date of death. Or if you don’t know the name of the deceased, ask for any deaths for February 1963.
It is a no find no pay basis.
Good luck


----------



## Roger Jordan

Hello Chris
The Registrar’s office at Tilbury closed many years ago, and the local office for Births, Marriages and Deaths is run now by Thurrock Council. Tilbury B,M&Ds records are held at nearby Grays. The communications details are:

Registrar of Births, Marriages and Deaths
Thameside Complex
Orsett Road
GRAYS, Essex
RM17 5DX
Telephone: 01375 372822
Fax: 01375 392649
E-mail: [email protected]

As far as P&O archives are concerned, these were transferred from P&O to the National Maritime Museum with the former P&O group librarian Stephen Rabson as part of a “package”. Stephen has now retired from the NMM, but I have it on good authority that he ensured that the P&O archive is in good order and easily accessible (subject to NMM conditions, of course).
As for the death on the steamer ORION, I have checked in Lloyd’s Casualty Reports because such incidents were sometimes reported, but there is nothing there.
Hope that the above is useful.
Regards
Roger 
(former Grays resident)


----------



## paulbarrington

Roger Jordan said:


> Hello Chris
> The Registrar’s office at Tilbury closed many years ago, and the local office for Births, Marriages and Deaths is run now by Thurrock Council. Tilbury B,M&Ds records are held at nearby Grays. The communications details are:
> 
> Registrar of Births, Marriages and Deaths
> Thameside Complex
> Orsett Road
> GRAYS, Essex
> RM17 5DX
> Telephone: 01375 372822
> Fax: 01375 392649
> E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> As far as P&O archives are concerned, these were transferred from P&O to the National Maritime Museum with the former P&O group librarian Stephen Rabson as part of a “package”. Stephen has now retired from the NMM, but I have it on good authority that he ensured that the P&O archive is in good order and easily accessible (subject to NMM conditions, of course).
> As for the death on the steamer ORION, I have checked in Lloyd’s Casualty Reports because such incidents were sometimes reported, but there is nothing there.
> Hope that the above is useful.
> Regards
> Roger
> (former Grays resident)


Thank You all .Your information is just great.
Paul Barrington


----------

